# What Can You Tell Me About These?



## p1r4nha (Nov 24, 2011)

pictures are hard to capture, so here is a video..if that helps

im pretty sure that they are standard RBP, but i figured i would ask and show them as well









here they are having a piece of raw shrimp






[y]URqalru4TmE[/y]


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2011)

Great group of redbellies you have there


----------



## Skepsis_DK (Aug 15, 2011)

nice shoal youre gonna have in a couple of months







hope youre gonna have a bigger by then though


----------



## p1r4nha (Nov 24, 2011)

Skepsis_DK said:


> nice shoal youre gonna have in a couple of months
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you dont think 135 is big enough?

looks like i'll be returning some when they get bigger...lol

a bigger aquarium is not an option for me for the next 2 years when i can buy a house


----------



## p1r4nha (Nov 24, 2011)

here is another vid














and this is my 55 gallon cichlid tank


----------

